
Cellular Activity in Pig Brains Was Restored Four Hours After Death - joeyespo
https://www.inverse.com/article/54990-pig-brain-post-death-cellular-activity
======
ralusek
When they get this to the point of restoring consciousness, this will be a
pretty fucked up line of experimentation to continue.

